# My Red TTS pictures



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Couple of pics, :roll:

External Pics






















































Internal Pics













































Others


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Very Very nice, luv the colour 8) 
H.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

bout time :wink:

looking good, placing my order tomorrow all being well


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Like it.

If I'm honest I didn't think I'd like it in red, but actually, it looks very nice!

  I see there's an iPhone there too!!   :wink:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Oooh. If I didn't have white, I'd have red


----------



## AudiTTS (Jun 7, 2008)

I like the interior combo but IMO looks terrible with brilliant red ext. 
I just don't think the red works as well as ibis white or either black on the TTS.
Plus the 18 inch standard wheels look really cheap, sort of wheels you would would find on a vauxhall or ford, the 19's either 5-spokes or RS4 are a must.

Just over 2 months for mine to arrive !!! woo hoo !!!


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

just confirms my biased view that the Mk2 TT looks best in RED

The more I see the TTS photos the more accepting of the front grill I am. The only thing is, I now do not like the side skirts. They just make the side view look a bit odd, cannot quite put my finger on it.

Enjoy the performance


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Black :lol:

Next time 'I' come to spec a car 'I' will be sure to ask 'you' to pick 'me' what works for 'you' :roll:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Great photos of both cars.The orange and black interior is very striking.


----------



## tigger88 (Apr 15, 2006)

Looking good Tosh like the black leather and red combo... 
The White and orange combo is nice too....


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

The red with 18s just doesn't make it stand out as being anything special in my opinion. You may slag off the black but what it does do is accentuate the differences between the TTS and a standard TT


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Must be my eyes then as the mirrors, skirts, cabin, front/rear bumpers, exhaust pipes, LED lights and badges are CLEARLY discernible even in the dark after 12 pints. :lol:

Don't want 19s, how many times do i need to say it. Had RS4s on my last MKII and every Audi in the range has them now - hardly the definition of a wheel that stands out! Maybe i should have gone for the 20" RS6 wheels? Don't like the TTS 19s, so i didn't order them. I WANT the 18s - end of.

As for black "accentuate the differences between the TTS and a standard TT" it hides the lines - so how that's remotely possible is beyond me. Unless you mean the TTS is only available in black? In which case then yes, it would clearly "accentuate the differences" - however, given that is not the case, it clearly doesn't "accentuate" anything other that how crap the grill looks.. :roll:


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

It must have taken ages to find the worst picture of a TT ever taken

The chrome/silver/grey is far more obvious on the black car, it stands out and looks good. In my opinion it just doesn't on the red car. It also makes no difference how many times you say you don't want 19s. Fact is they look better.

Post pics, get an opinion. Not my fault you got it in the wrong colour


----------



## spook (Dec 14, 2007)

HRD TT said:


> It must have taken ages to find the worst picture of a TT ever taken


Thanks for the ringing endorsement of my photographic skills, HRD TT 

Seriously, I agree, it is a crap picture, taken with a low-res camera phone.

Lord Snowdon I am not.


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

sorry spook :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice, but i would choose orange, what can i say i'm Dutch. :wink: 
I like the black/orange interior though.
Up-grade it with the 12 Kg 20" forged S8 Quattro GmbH wheels and you have the TTS i would choose if i was buying one.
Sadly it's having the wrong engine in it, hope the TT-R will do better engine wise.

Hans.


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

Its good to see other coloured TTs on the road. Silver and Black are everywhere!

The standard alloys for the TTS are unique to this model and help distinguish from the other variants. They are no way as bad as the standard 17-inch on the 2.0 T. I agree the RS4s look great, but too many cars have them these days!

However that front grill does look a bit plastic, grey and even cheap looking on some coloured cars (especially black).

[smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

i think all the colours on the tts looks nice! even white, thou not on the standard models IMO. i think on every post im going to put IMO (In My Opinion for those who dont know) as if you dont everyone think your having a go or caning their beloved car....... IMO :lol:


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

Gordon B said:


> However that front grill does look a bit plastic, grey and even cheap looking on some coloured cars (especially black).


*IMO* :wink:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice pics Toshiba. Hope you enjoy the car. I like the stitching detaill on the interior and the red/black seats. Very nice.

Will you keep this one for longer than 5 minutes? Your signature is getting rather long...  :wink:

PS - where did you get the iPhone adapter?


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Red is not too bad a colour for the TT, also understand how people want the TT-S wheels over the RS4s to let others know that their driving a 'special' TT... well until the TT-RS arrives :wink:

Something just occurred to me that the standard TT-S wheels looks a bit like the Astra VXR wheels. Very geometric design which is a little at odds with the flowing shape of the TT.

There may be too many cars with RS4s wheels these days but it's still IMO the design which complements the TT, the standard TT-S and 19" wheels does not.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Gordon B said:


> ...The standard alloys for the TTS are unique to this model and help distinguish from the other variants...


They were until Audi put them on the facelifted S3 - thanks Audi :roll:


----------



## The Doorman (May 16, 2008)

Im liking the pics - cant wait to get mine now (september) i've opted for ex. leather & RS4's though!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

18" TTS alloys are also on the S8 too.
Iphone adapter Â£100 from Audi parts.

As for the HRD, i cant be arsed. I truly don't give a damn what you think. I have had more TTs than i care to remember and i know what works and what doesn't. I don't want black, i don't want RS4s, or TTS 19s. I know what i ordered and i know I'm right.


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

Isn't it funny how the courtier of controversy can say what he likes about other people's choices but gets all touchy when you say something about his? :roll:

Clearly knows he's made the wrong decision


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont think i'll be taking advice on what car and options to pick from someone with a Black S3 . The worlds most boring looking car in the 'common' colour. :lol:


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

I like it Tosh, especially knowing whats under the bonnet...well specced too...thought u had it standard but youve got plenty on it...

Ive been offered someones slot for a silver TTSC for June delivery, not sure what to do...silver wouldnt be my first choice colour but its nice enough....and 272ps...too good to miss?

S


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

knew it wouldn't be long before the S3 was brought up. Thing is you know if it had a TT badge on the back and was said to be the best TT in the range you'd already have one.

Can we keep going like this? I might be able to get close to your 16000 useless posts if we do.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Take a trip to the dealers, its much easier to make your mind up when you can see and touch. I cleaned the red today for the first time and it's more work than silver for sure. Silver wasn't an option for me given may last two MKIIs were that colour! Played with sprint - looks great in the bright sun light, but didn't do anything for me in normal light. Also toyed with white but the fashion worries got to me. Seems very popular.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

HRD TT said:


> knew it wouldn't be long before the S3 was brought up. Thing is you know if it had a TT badge on the back and was said to be the best TT in the range you'd already have one.
> 
> Can we keep going like this? I might be able to get close to your 16000 useless posts if we do.


We have an A3, take a look back and you will see from day one i hated it. Nothing to do with YOUR S3. I simply hate the car. it has no style, its not a nice car to drive and it looks 10 years out of date.

I'm sure if i posted a million times, i still wouldn't reach the dizzy heights of the contributions you make.
Time to change your name again? :roll:


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Its a bit of an odd one because the cars not through 'my' dealer...sure i can pull out...or possibly could, but going in tomorrow to see if Hatfield Audi will do a deal with Portsmouth Audi for the car...if so its mine...but thinking Portsmouth may want to keep it? What do you reckon, think they could sort something out?

One question, I know youve not had the car long but how is all that performance to actually live with, like for plodding round town and stuff and just driving normally...i took one out yesterday and was blown away but that was my only reservation, probably unfounded....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive not driven a manual S, so if its manual you're after i don't know.

DSG, seems more than happy in the 30 and 40 zones. Only done 60miles in mine and i did about 150 in the loan one i had. The difference to the V is the power is not instant, but if you are coming from a T you will be use to that.

Seems ok, but get a long test drive to make sure are happy.


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

Always had the same name since I joined in 2005, Wak could vouch for that. You really are scraping the barrel now. :lol:

NOTE TO ALL FORUM USERS:

DON'T SAY YOU DON'T LIKE HIS CAR AS HE GETS ALL FUNNY

It's really nice mate, love the colour love the wheels. :wink:


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Nope its an S-tronic...i havent even got my T yet...thats the decision really, 2.0 or TTS and i need to make it tomorrow...i guess my decision is do i compromise the colour combo for that extra power...im really torn...

The S is going to cost me more and as Im only 25 insurance is more too...but it is a beast and its a great opportunity to own one...I guess just slip it into D and it would be happy around town...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I simply meant from TT to S3 :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Suge_K said:


> Nope its an S-tronic...i havent even got my T yet...thats the decision really, 2.0 or TTS and i need to make it tomorrow...i guess my decision is do i compromise the colour combo for that extra power...im really torn...
> 
> The S is going to cost me more and as Im only 25 insurance is more too...but it is a beast and its a great opportunity to own one...I guess just slip it into D and it would be happy around town...


Given your spec list on the T - could make Â£Â£ sense to get the S.

However don't forget to have HRD S3 check over your spec - you wouldn't want to make the same mistakes as me :lol:


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Yeah...good point...plus quattro...despite my feminine driving style...

Ah looks like its a sleepless night for me then but, cheers for the advice.

Does my Hatfield/Portsmouth deal sounds beyond the realms of possibility do you think...have you heard of anything like that before?

S


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sounds like they are in the same group. I've heard its been done before. You have nothing to lose by going to see them.


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Suge_K said:
> 
> 
> > Nope its an S-tronic...i havent even got my T yet...thats the decision really, 2.0 or TTS and i need to make it tomorrow...i guess my decision is do i compromise the colour combo for that extra power...im really torn...
> ...


Probably a good idea. Or you could just buy red or silver TTs for the rest of your life regardless of what they look like Toshiba, that's probably easier.

If you post pics of what you do go for just try to take criticism a little better than mr sensitive.


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Cheers tosh...appreciated. I will let you know how i get on tomorrow...i spose either way great car...but tough decision...

:?


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

I really dont get these bickerings about what colour is nicest etc, its a personal choice, one man's pleasure is another man's poison..we dont all like the same, women, food, fave sexual position..etc etc so you are never gonna agree on a colour!

Maybe HRD should go for that new shde, Envy Green...!!

Im afraid Tosh.. he threw out the bait and you bit big time!!

Lovely car mate..!!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Tosh

Congratulations Lovely looking car!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I always imagined Toshiba to be an old git.

In the reflection you look quite young. :?

Does it feel as special as the qS?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> I always imagined Toshiba to be an old git.
> 
> In the reflection you look quite young. :?
> 
> Does it feel as special as the qS?


He's a young git then :wink:

And I'm sure he's not bothered a bit by any baiting on here by jealous types.

TBH red looks better than I thought it would, although I still love Silver unfortunately :roll:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Not baiting, and not _that _jealous.

Just imagined him to be 60 ish thats all.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> Not baiting, and not _that _jealous.
> 
> Just imagined him to be 60 ish thats all.


No I wasn't talking about you baiting him [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And as car lovers we're all a bit jealous of his TTS


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

60s no, im in my 30s.

Does it feel as special as the qS? it feels better, but as special? - no, its a std unlimited run model. OK it stands out only half as much as the qS, but its a nice car.


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

HRD TT said:


> The red with 18s just doesn't make it stand out as being anything special in my opinion. You may slag off the black but what it does do is accentuate the differences between the TTS and a standard TT


Not quite sure how that comment makes me envious or jealous. If I wanted a TTS I could go out and buy one tomorrow. I'm more than happy with my S3.

I was actually fed up of reading the countless threads where Toshiba had made a rude comment about someone elses car in his usual condescending manner. I wondered how he'd take criticism himself and found out very quickly - Badly to say the least

If can't take it don't dish it out.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Didn't take it anyway, simply and politely disagreed with you.
'I' choose what i wanted, simple as that.


----------



## AudiTTS (Jun 7, 2008)

HRD TT said:


> HRD TT said:
> 
> 
> > The red with 18s just doesn't make it stand out as being anything special in my opinion. You may slag off the black but what it does do is accentuate the differences between the TTS and a standard TT
> ...


seconded


----------



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

What a bunch off to$$er - ignore the silly school boys.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Have you thought about having a remap done after a while Tosh?

My guess is that will make the car feel more "special" looking at the tuning potensial of that engine.

With some 320-340 (or more) bhp in such a lightweight car (at least compared to bhp) with quattro, I think it will be a very quick car. And with the "right" remap, the "driveability" will probabely be even better than on a standard TTS. That is the experience I have after the remap done to my existing TT (and my old A4 1.8T as well).

Now that I have "detuned" it back to original (since I am swapping it back to the dealer when picking up my TTS), I so much miss the extra punch AND driveability I had with the remap - also for the "normal" day to day driving in and around town.

Even the average mpg has gone down after detuning :wink:

It is offcourse the guarante issue that is the negative part. But as many says that is really only a minor risk to take, because all experience indicates that this engine and drivetrain is more or less problem free - even when remapped.

I will wait for a little while (til different tuning/remap companies has made and tested out their products for the TTS), but I am pretty shure a remap will be done to my TTS in not too long time


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

Very nice Toshiba 

TT-S suits the primary colours so well.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Arne,

Will look at a remap once i have some miles on the clock. Had a look on a few tuners sites last night, but nothing about the TTS as yet.

Enjoy the car when it lands.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Arne,
> 
> Will look at a remap once i have some miles on the clock. Had a look on a few tuners sites last night, but nothing about the TTS as yet.
> 
> Enjoy the car when it lands.


I would apreciate it if you could keep me/us updated to what you find.

Had a talk with the norwegian dealer of BSR today, and he will check out for me what kind of plans/timeschedule BSR has regarding the TTS - but I think it is still a bit early.

And it's only wise to get some miles on the car first anyway :wink:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Nice pics Tosh. 
It looks good in red, but I think I would go for another Avus or even popular white the next time, althought I DO like those alloys.

And can I be first to say, Nice House! 

Cheers
Donald

PS. Where's Rebel these days?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The site banned Rebel im told.

I do like white and the car was white for about 4 weeks, then came another change :roll:

Arrne,
ed at aps says the stage one will be good for 310-320bhp, stage 2 340ish.
Its listed on the APS website as due soon. Bluefin and GIAC both have maps due from 310-320bhp too.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

DonaldC said:


> PS. Where's Rebel these days?


Banned, and this place is all the better for it don't you think.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice although the colours not my cup of tea for religious reasons :wink:


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Lovely car Tosh. Very nice... I was after a white/avus TTS until recently - I've become a fuel pansy! Will just have to remain green with envy for the time being.

Enjoy it mate. :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


>


Lovely, great in  RED and the mirrors stand out nicely. The wheels look great, might need some spacing on the rear though :wink:

Not sure about the Vaux Ashtray in the reflection :lol:



Toshiba said:


>


Love the 2 tone leather


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> I always imagined Toshiba to be an old git.
> 
> In the reflection you look quite young. :?
> 
> Does it feel as special as the qS?


He's wearing a snoopy t shirt :lol: OMG he can't wear that driving a TTs surely?  :wink:

Supurb piccies toshy and glad you opted for red again,it really does suit you, you tart


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Cheers babe... what about my jesus sandals and white socks?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hope they are red  8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Red jesus sandles - thats just plain daft.

Im getting some good vibrations from this car and it goes like a rabbit.
It shouldnt drink fist full of money either, but if it does, someone will just have to swallow it for me.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Red jesus sandles - thats just plain daft.
> 
> Im getting some good vibrations from this car and it goes like a rabbit.
> It shouldnt drink fist full of money either, but if it does, someone will just have to swallow it for me.


Glad you're enjoying it, matey.
I'm counting down the days until Monday night when I collect mine.
It's due at the dealers tomorrow.

Rogue


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice colour, nice wheels and nice spec Tosh I like it 

I was expecting you to have found a really good location to take the pics fom though :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm still trying to thinking of a location thats not been done as yet.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Im getting some good vibrations from this car and it goes like a rabb


Blimey  . Can I have a go? :lol:


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

You haven't added it to your sig photos yet.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've not taken any decent photos as yet - still not clocked up 100miles.
Might take the car to spearmint rhino tonight for a photoshot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks awesome, congrats


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Im getting some good vibrations from this car and it goes like a rabb
> ...


 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> ...Might take the car to spearmint rhino tonight for a photoshot.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi Tosh.

Can you please tell me wht phone you have fitted in the cradle

thanks Gavin


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I dont think i'll be taking advice on what car and options to pick from someone with a Black S3 . The worlds most boring looking car in the 'common' colour. :lol:


thank feck for that! :roll:


----------



## MacDaNife (Oct 16, 2007)

Gav150ttr said:


> Hi Tosh.
> 
> Can you please tell me wht phone you have fitted in the cradle
> 
> thanks Gavin


I'm thinking it's an iPhone but I'd like to know where I could get that adapter.

Tosh?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Re the iphone, Tosh posted this on page 3 of his thread



> Iphone adapter Â£100 from Audi parts.


----------

